# Guild acoustics made in China



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone here own some of these ? What are your opinions on overall quality fit etc... 
Thanks.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't own one nor have I but the quality seemed about inline with the other Chinese acoustic lines I've played like Yamaha, Blueridge and Sigma. They have their own sound and it wasn't appealing to me, especially when compared to the American Guild line.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought a Chinese gretsch acoustic recently that looks nice from far but sound wise is far from nice, I think inexpensive acoustics give what you pay for -a cheap guitar that can be fun and affordable but not up to big name sound


----------



## Ricardio (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi. I own a couple of US made Guilds and they are truly amazing. I would never sell mine.

I've tried a couple of the Chinese made ones in music stores and found the sound decent but not outstanding. Great value for the money however. There are others who like them a lot. As we all know, each guitar is unique in its sound which means you might just find a real gem that's made in Asia. Try lot's of them.

BTW, a great place to post this question is at :

Let'sTalkGuild

There's a wealth of experience with Guilds there and users are generally quite helpful. Do a search of the forums and you'll find posts on this subject.


----------

